# Valentine's Day



## Nick (Feb 13, 2012)

You guys get your cards / flowers already or what? 

Any big plans?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 13, 2012)

Get something already?  No, that is what the gas station on the way home after you forgot is for.

As far as plans?  Well I have a ski race that night to attend.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 13, 2012)

I was good and bought new earings last week.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I was good and bought new earings last week.



Earings and a necklace.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cooking her favorite meal. Picked up a nice bottle of wine. Card and something chocolate will be picked up tonight.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2012)

nice, I like the home cooked meal route. We are saving $$ for the baby so this year very low key. Some chocolates, card(s). We are making dinner at home, gonna be scallops, asparagus, and to start some french onion soup home made. Sooo good!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 13, 2012)

Card:  homemade with a pic i found of us from 1992.....ohhhhh i can hear the laughter now 
Meal: Family meal tbd
Chocolate:  Chocolate martinis after dinner at home will cover that.
Flowers:  will buy a few dozen Tulips as those are her favorite flower.
Plans:  cover your ears.


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2012)

A florist I know has this deal with her husband.  They celebrate Valentines' two week later.  This week, they sell a dozen large-stemmed roses for $80.  Two weeks from now, he gets her a dozen reds for $10.  Good plan!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 13, 2012)

billski said:


> A florist I know has this deal with her husband.  They celebrate Valentines' two week later.  This week, they sell a dozen large-stemmed roses for $80.  Two weeks from now, he gets her a dozen reds for $10.  Good plan!




I have the same deal with my lady! Every day is Valentines Day other than February 14th besides,  love and affection, can be given in ways that do not involve the local florist, chocolate or a Hallmark card!   :grin:


----------



## snoseek (Feb 13, 2012)

My ex girlfriend called today and wants to visit for a few days (coming up from mammoth) and ski kirkwood. She was the love of my life and honestly this took me by suprise. Not sure how to handle this..


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 13, 2012)

snoseek said:


> My ex girlfriend called today and wants to visit for a few days (coming up from mammoth) and ski kirkwood. She was the love of my life and honestly this took me by suprise. Not sure how to handle this..



Wine is fine, but liquor's quicker...


----------



## snoseek (Feb 13, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Wine is fine, but liquor's quicker...



haha. Its been a couple years since we got down. I hope she ask no questions because I don't want to answer them!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Wine is fine, but liquor's quicker...



this


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 13, 2012)

snoseek said:


> My ex girlfriend called today and wants to visit for a few days (coming up from mammoth) and ski kirkwood. She was the love of my life and honestly this took me by suprise. Not sure how to handle this..



Shoot first. Ask questions never.

First, you get the snow. Then, you get the girl. Looks like your Tahoe days are really turning the corner.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 14, 2012)

Flowers, local Chocolates, hand made jewelry.  Nothing generic...everything had a touch of individuality 

As an aside - anyone ever give something that was a complete flop? (especially jewelry)


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

Dinner and flowers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.pizzahut.com/proposal.html You can see use this great deal from Pizza Hut for only$10,000


----------



## Vortex (Feb 14, 2012)

Card, flowers and a small gift.     Glad to do it.  Went out to dinner for it on sat.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 14, 2012)

Card, dozen white roses, and pandora murano bead


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.pizzahut.com/proposal.html You can see use this great deal from Pizza Hut for only$10,000




That's hilarious


----------



## frapcap (Feb 14, 2012)

snoseek said:


> My ex girlfriend called today and wants to visit for a few days (coming up from mammoth) and ski kirkwood. She was the love of my life and honestly this took me by suprise. Not sure how to handle this..



bang in the woods.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 14, 2012)

Today is HUGE!  My new custom skis are currently on the UPS truck "out for delivery".  So when I arrive home they will be on my front porch.  Oh...maybe I'll get flowers, chocolates, whatever...but I got me some new boards...fuck yeah!


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 14, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Today is HUGE!  My new custom skis are currently on the UPS truck "out for delivery".  So when I arrive home they will be on my front porch.  Oh...maybe I'll get flowers, chocolates, whatever...but I got me some new boards...fuck yeah!



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing absolutely nothing... Fake holiday to me   Every day is special in my book in terms of me and the ol' wifey...


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 14, 2012)

Bostonian said:


> Nothing absolutely nothing... Fake holiday to me   Every day is special in my book in terms of me and the ol' wifey...



Uh oh...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 14, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Thanks for the tip!



Wait, I know this one! What did the hooker say to the leper?

No, wait, sorry- wrong thread.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 14, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> I have the same deal with my lady! Every day is Valentines Day other than February 14th besides,  love and affection, can be given in ways that do not involve the local florist, chocolate or a Hallmark card!   :grin:



This.  Try to make everyday Valentines Day.  Did get a card and small gift for good measure but nothing major.  She knows I think I'm the luckiest guy alive.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2012)

4aprice said:


> This.  Try to make everyday Valentines Day.  Did get a card and small gift for good measure but nothing major.  She knows I think I'm the luckiest guy alive.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


+1.  Small gift and card exchange this morning.


----------



## ski stef (Feb 15, 2012)

got a date on the mountain ... first time tele for both of us and I haven't had that much fun in a long time.  gift certificate for massage (going to need it after another day of tele tomorrow) plus a dinner a kenosha steakhouse.  chocolates and card..given    hooked on tele and it's going to be hard to give them back....


----------



## planb420 (Feb 15, 2012)

Did not even get to see my wife today, she worked 7-3:30pm and Im working 4-2:30am.....damn working in television sucks ass


----------



## Glenn (Feb 15, 2012)

I got my wife, flowers, a card, bottle of wine and a bag of M&Ms. We had a nice dinner of leftovers and watched Top Gear (great episode BTW). Works for me.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2012)

I got my wife flowers and a card.  She got me a 2.5 hour ride along in a groomer at The Canyons when we're out in Utah in 2 weeks!   We had a nice family dinner and will have a real date night dinner next week when the kids are at my in-laws for a few days


----------



## Vortex (Feb 15, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Today is HUGE!  My new custom skis are currently on the UPS truck "out for delivery".  So when I arrive home they will be on my front porch.  Oh...maybe I'll get flowers, chocolates, whatever...but I got me some new boards...fuck yeah!



Great picture by the way.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 15, 2012)

Bob R said:


> Great picture by the way.



Thanks Bob.  Better than bling!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Today is HUGE!  My new custom skis are currently on the UPS truck "out for delivery".  So when I arrive home they will be on my front porch.  Oh...maybe I'll get flowers, chocolates, whatever...but I got me some new boards...fuck yeah!



what brand?

pics?


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 15, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> what brand?
> 
> pics?



Custom, one of a kind, my own topsheet.  From a new ME ski builder -  www.volitionskico.com   - I got the Knotty Woods.  Oh...serial # 001


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Custom, one of a kind, my own topsheet.  From a new ME ski builder -  www.volitionskico.com   - I got the Knotty Woods.  Oh...serial # 001



nice

and very affordable.  I've been looking into skilogik, but they're like $850 a pair


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2012)

planb420 said:


> Did not even get to see my wife today, she worked 7-3:30pm and Im working 4-2:30am.....damn working in television sucks ass



do you know Phil the Showkiller?

If so, tell him Pat says hi.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 15, 2012)

Glenn said:


> We had a nice dinner of leftovers and watched Top Gear (great episode BTW).



Good woman you get there!


----------

